# Cars One Doesn't See Everyday...



## motordavid (Sep 29, 2004)

Hit the annual Naples FL 5th Ave Car show last weekend. It's sponsored by the local F Car club, so there were literally city blocks long of lined up Ferraris. BMWs were thinly shown this year, and most were std stuff from a local dealer. Lots of Motorcity Muscle, some rare and exotic stuff, and all kinds of cool cars. The day was very overcast and dark, and although we were door busters, the streets were packed, which made getting clean pics difficult. Some pics from the bunch of some rare/unusual cars. Thanks for looking!
GL, mD

















The Best of the Rest, from that car show:
http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg43/OlUncleMotor/NaplesCarShow Feb 2012/?start=all


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Beauties all, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tkaczuk (Aug 13, 2011)

Dude, some cool shots. The Noble is the coolest.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Stunning. :yikes:


----------

